# Air Baler



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This inventor claims his system is better than a hydraulic bale tensioner as his "airbaler makes corrections on the fly either more or less tension.

Regards, Mike

Michigan producer


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I looked at them before I replaced my old baler. Devang, down south of me, has one and seems to be happy with it.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I wonder if this would benefit my old MF12 baler much? I have been looking to upgrade to a better baler but this might prove to be a low cost fix until I do. Thoughts?????

--Kyle


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I sat the fence on it for a while, I was torn between it and the bale skii. I went with the bale skii and figured on getting a few peices from Scott Seaver to add to my baler (NH311), but so far the bale skii has surpassed all of my expectations and I haven't went back to the air baler idea since...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> I sat the fence on it for a while, I was torn between it and the bale skii. I went with the bale skii and figured on getting a few peices from Scott Seaver to add to my baler (NH311), but so far the bale skii has surpassed all of my expectations and I haven't went back to the air baler idea since...


I ordered Bale Skiis from my Case/IH dealer today for my 1839 MF/Hesston. I hope it comes with well written instructions.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I need to run down South and look at the one Jeff has. I suspect you could make one with a small air tank and an air-ride bladder, but I'm not sure what else is involved. So far my green baler is pretty consistent, but I'm also very anal retentive about raking.....


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

A friend of mine has one of these on a NH 575 and likes it. I think that baler had hyd. tension before he put it on but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I run the bale skies also and love them. I would rather have the bale skies and the old hand crank press than the hydrofomatic and no bale skies.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Bob M said:


> I run the bale skies also and love them. I would rather have the bale skies and the old hand crank press than the hydrofomatic and no bale skies.


It all depends on the skill of the operator. For me besides the mechanical advantage over springs the air baler gives me a precise setting that I can repeat without guesswork. If you already have hydraulic not much extra benefit there. I want to get the skiis too. The metal in my chamber is getting thin in spots.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

What is the skiis helping with?


----------



## Aurora_Ranch (Sep 25, 2012)

I wouldnt mind the ski's and an air bladder.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Our home made air baler is the ticket. We have it on a nh 565 with a kuhns accumulator behind it. One of the best moves we made.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea....how much are the bale skis for that 1839 Mike.....
Anyone know what kinda price he's marketing this air baler at?


----------



## thedeere4955 (Aug 19, 2013)

The air baler has 2 options one with just an air tank that you fill and the other has an onboard air compressor the first unit is $745 the unit with the compressor onboard is $1145


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

R Ball said:


> Our home made air baler is the ticket. We have it on a nh 565 with a kuhns accumulator behind it. One of the best moves we made.


Can you post a picture?


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't know how to post a picture but I will try and get my son to. We have a couple hundred bucks in it because we bought a new air ride bag from truck parts place. Find a used one and a tank you could do it for next to nothing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So tell me guys, why wouldn't you just mount another tank to the system and fill the main tank from the auxiliary tank? I seems that the pressure wouldn't change a whole lot so any adjustments would be minimal +- adjustments....I suppose the main problem would be finding the necessary space required for the separate tank. I would think the problem for me would be having to have a power supply for the compressor, I have enuf plugs to deal with, wouldn't want anymore....

But this discussion brings up another point that I noticed while initially looking at this product, it seems relatively simple in operation and implementation. While that may be a very good thing from our standpoint and the designer as well, how is the best way to go about making sure this fella gets paid for HIS idea? I guess what I'm saying, if I'm going to copy his design then I need to pay him some type of royalty for his design, I wish he had this available in detailed plans, go buy your own product at napa and install according to his directions....that would solve the dilemma in my feeble mind. I don't mind copying the idea, but I feel like I'm stealing if I don't pay for his intellectual property....I know there may be no chance of being "caught" with one, guess he has it patented, but whether he did or not, I wouldn't feel good about it. what's the solution in this case....interested to hear your opins


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not sure replacing a coil spring with an air spring is patentable. Air springs are generically used all over in industry for everything including the same job as the air baler tensioning the outlet of balers ( not hay though). The main thing going for it is he has assembled a kit so folks don't have to mess around.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> So tell me guys, why wouldn't you just mount another tank to the system and fill the main tank from the auxiliary tank? I seems that the pressure wouldn't change a whole lot so any adjustments would be minimal +- adjustments....I suppose the main problem would be finding the necessary space required for the separate tank. I would think the problem for me would be having to have a power supply for the compressor, I have enuf plugs to deal with, wouldn't want anymore....
> 
> But this discussion brings up another point that I noticed while initially looking at this product, it seems relatively simple in operation and implementation. While that may be a very good thing from our standpoint and the designer as well, how is the best way to go about making sure this fella gets paid for HIS idea? I guess what I'm saying, if I'm going to copy his design then I need to pay him some type of royalty for his design, I wish he had this available in detailed plans, go buy your own product at napa and install according to his directions....that would solve the dilemma in my feeble mind. I don't mind copying the idea, but I feel like I'm stealing if I don't pay for his intellectual property....I know there may be no chance of being "caught" with one, guess he has it patented, but whether he did or not, I wouldn't feel good about it. what's the solution in this case....interested to hear your opins


Royalities are only required, by law, if you *sell* a product of the same design. You can build all of them you want for your own use.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FCF said:


> Royalities are only required, by law, if you *sell* a product of the same design. You can build all of them you want for your own use.


Exactly......don't make me feel any better about copying his design tho, that's why I think he may have been better off to just sell plans...idk perhaps its just a hangup I have.....I have most of the components laying around the shop to build it....wouldn't cost much out of pocket to build.....


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

R Ball said:


> I don't know how to post a picture but I will try and get my son to. We have a couple hundred bucks in it because we bought a new air ride bag from truck parts place. Find a used one and a tank you could do it for next to nothing.


Thanks for the pictures! Your right it doesn't look that complicated.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Ours isn't. Never been on a farm yet where I've not seen everything from homemade hay spears to horse walkers out of old rear ends. Don't see any difference on this.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

R Ball said:


> Ours isn't. Never been on a farm yet where I've not seen everything from homemade hay spears to horse walkers out of old rear ends. Don't see any difference on this.


Agreed...what about the pressure adjustments? If more pressure is needed how do you accomplish that?


----------

